# Good economical camera or keep shopping?



## MikeL

Much has been written on photography and some camera types have been recommended. I have been using my cell phone for my pics. Would this be a good camera for pen pictures if I want better pictures but want to stay economical?

Nikon D80 Digital Camera with 28 70mm Lens and 70 300 Macro Lens | eBay


----------



## Sylvanite

They aren't the latest and greatest, but the Nikon D80 and Sigma lenses are definitely capable of taking good pen photos.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## monophoto

The quality of the final photographs is largely a function of the skill of the operator rather than the characteristics of the camera.

This combination could produce excellent results - but you would have to learn how to use it most effectively.  A key issue will be learning about lighting.


----------



## MikeL

Thanks for the input. I guess these cameras were around 2006 models. Any suggestions on some models that are around 3 yrs old instead of 6. I gather from some of the readings on this site that a macro with f2.8 is optimal?  Any 3 year old camera models to suggest that could satisfy that?  I bet since I don't know the camera lingo too well my question my be too wide open but maybe I can get some general guidance. Thanks.


----------



## maxwell_smart007

MikeL said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess these cameras were around 2006 models. Any suggestions on some models that are around 3 yrs old instead of 6. I gather from some of the readings on this site that a macro with f2.8 is optimal?  Any 3 year old camera models to suggest that could satisfy that?  I bet since I don't know the camera lingo too well my question my be too wide open but maybe I can get some general guidance. Thanks.



A 35mm with a 2.8 lens and a plane shutter.  
Focal plane shutter. 
Werner, that's a focal plane shutter.  Let me know when you have it. 

(sorry, your 2.8 lens reminded me of my favourite movie - the Great Escape)


----------



## OOPS

It might be a 2006 model, but the number of photos taken on the unit are so low that its not even broken in yet! 

This camera is 1,000 miles ahead of your cell phone camera under any conditions.

Do you wish to take mostly pen photos, or do you want to get into photography in general?  If its just pen photos, this seems like an absolute steal, given the low usage on the camera and the macro lens, which might be useful on some pen photos.  Only if you intend to make photography a hobby should you consider something better, IMHO.  Also, realize that the Nikon operating system is not as intuitive as others, such as Canon on Sony.  A full time photographer learns to use any system; those of us infrequent users often find Nikon to be frustrating.  That is why I stated that if you just want a camera for taking pen photos, you can establish your preferred settings and leave them.  After using a cell phone camera, you won't believe the difference.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ashaw

It is a great buy.  I have a D50 which I know is older camera.  Very happy with it.  Still trying to get my hone up my skills.


----------



## MikeL

Helpful input, thanks.


----------



## pesto126

Yes.. D80 is a great camera... I had one for years and it served me very well... as mentioned above, more important to learn good photography techniques and how to use your camera in less than ideal situations (low light, etc).   Once you learn these techniques, you can excel with most any equipment.... like pen turning! 

One thing to keep in mind is that the D80 doesn't do video... so, if that is important to you - I would suggest looking for a D90 instead... though - for this price.. you can't really go wrong!


----------



## jeweler53

That would be a great camera to start with. One nice thing about Nikons is that every lens they have made for the last 50 or so years will work on it. (in manual mode at least). If you want to move up later you can. I have a D3100 at the moment and am very happy with it! For close-ups I often use my old 55mm Micro Nikkor Auto (again, in manual mode) On a cropped frame camera it functions as an 80 mm lens or so and it is one of the best lenses ever made for Macro work. here is an example.
Micro Nikkor 55mm F3 5 Lens Serial No 882551 | eBay
The lens is more important than the camera, IMHO. If you want to make 11 x 14 enlargements you will want a camera with a higher resolution sensor. Whatever you get READ THE MANUAL! Point and shoot will not do the best job, ever.


----------



## MikeL

The camera sold for 365.00. More than I was willing to pay. Thanks for the input. I'll keep looking.


----------



## 76winger

The D80 is a great camera, although not as good as newer models. And the final price was better than I paid for mine back at the first of the year. I was an upgrade from an even older D40, which was also great for pen photography. 

As mentioned, whatever you end up with, the key is learning to use it and to control the lighting to get the best results. You'll get lots of good help in here once you settle in on something just ask!


----------



## sbwertz

I have a Canon EOS 20D.  It does everything my Canon professional film cameras did.  I've been very happy with it.  It sure beats Dektol and acetic acid!


----------



## farmer

*Camera's*

Without giving my life history. I am into photography and exotic wood products.  I also sale my own wood products on line.

I like the canon rebel t2i and the rebel t3i , with the t4i and the t5i on the market the t2i and t3i have dropped in value and I have seen the t3i selling used for 350.00 to 450.00.

As sbwertz said . She has a old canon  20d  which are easy to find in your price range. and take professional pictures.



Farmer


----------



## Dan Hintz

farmer said:


> I like the canon rebel t2i and the rebel t3i , with the t4i and the t5i on the market the t2i and t3i have dropped in value and I have seen the t3i selling used for 350.00 to 450.00.


I was just going to suggest the T2i... have one myself (purchased when they were still unloading the first batch from the trucks).  Although the "upgrades" through the current T5i have been minimal, the family as a whole is just top notch, so a recommendation for the T2i at the significant savings it can be had it is an easy one.  Amusingly enough, the T3i can often be had for less than the T2i... and the T3i offered the only real "upgrade", IMO, a touchscreen for the LCD.  A new T3i with kit lens (what I use for all of my pen shots) is easily had for $550, and now that Christmas is approaching and Black Friday (and Cyber Monday) deals will abound, you'll probably see it go as low as $300-350, so watch closely.


----------



## socdad

Any of the camera listed in this thread would work for you (I have a D90) … 
'*it’s the Indian not the arrow.' *


----------



## Rob73

Far better than the canon sd1200ls  I use to take product shots.


----------



## MikeL

I took the plunge and made an eBay bid on a canon t2i body only and got it. Then made a bid on a canon 60mm F2.8 macro and now I have that.  Now my better half is asking what else could I possibly need for pen turning.  Well, I don't have a vacuum system for stabilizing yet....I could have kept going.  ;o)


----------



## carlmorrell

Get a good tripod.  After my 2nd cheap one broke, I got a great deal on a used Manfrotto.  I love it.  

While you are at it, how about a good flash unit?  I use the 430exII.  

BTW, I have  half a dozen lenses, the 60mm macro is the one that stays on the body the most.  I love it. I call it, scary sharp.


----------



## farmer

*Way cool*



MikeL said:


> I took the plunge and made an eBay bid on a canon t2i body only and got it. Then made a bid on a canon 60mm F2.8 macro and now I have that. Now my better half is asking what else could I possibly need for pen turning. Well, I don't have a vacuum system for stabilizing yet....I could have kept going. ;o)


 
this is a must have book page 62 nails product photography on glossy highly figured exotic woods. BUY THE BOOK 
Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books

Its going to recommend polarized gel sheets. 
If you buy a lighting kit like a Studio continuous florescent lighting with soft boxes, make sure the max width of the soft box is no more then 17 inches.
17 Inches is the max width of polarized gel screen that you can buy.................................. 
Polarization.com

Need a Polarized filter for what ever lens you decide you plan on using.




canon 10-22 mm maybe the all round best lens for a cropped camera..........

nifty fifty >50mm 1.8

85mm 1.8

Shoot tethered

farmer


----------



## carlmorrell

Not sure about the T2, but Canon sells an inexpensive infrared remote, for wireless triggering.  I used it on the 350D, and now my 60D.

If you are going to fire with a wireless trigger or a tether, you need to set the camera up for mirror lockup.


----------



## farmer

*wireless remote*



carlmorrell said:


> Not sure about the T2, but Canon sells an inexpensive infrared remote, for wireless triggering. I used it on the 350D, and now my 60D.
> 
> If you are going to fire with a wireless trigger or a tether, you need to set the camera up for mirror lockup.


 
I bough one of those, The POS did work ..........  I just used the built in shutter release time set to 2 second delay.   I would be nice to have one that really worked.

Farmer


----------



## mvande21

Some of my facebook friends are getting into photography.  Get in touch with some high school or college graduates that are just getting into the profession.  I am sure that they would like some extra cash.


----------



## Carl Fisher

FWIW, I've been doing a fair amount of research on entry level dslr as well.  Also looking at 4:3 and Micro 4:3.

My currnet hunt is for a Canon 450D (Rebel XSi) as it seems you can get a nice quality used one with kit 18-55 lens for under $300. It's not the newest bad boy on the block, but it's supposedly a great camera to start with for the money.


----------



## farmer

*canon 450d*



Carl Fisher said:


> FWIW, I've been doing a fair amount of research on entry level dslr as well. Also looking at 4:3 and Micro 4:3.
> 
> My currnet hunt is for a Canon 450D (Rebel XSi) as it seems you can get a nice quality used one with kit 18-55 lens for under $300. It's not the newest bad boy on the block, but it's supposedly a great camera to start with for the money.


 
I think a used canon 450D would work just fine. 

Farmer


----------



## Pitoon

get yourself a mirrorless combo......the weight and size of a point and shoot, with the capabilities of a full size DSLR.  I have a Sony NEX7 and LOVE it!!!!

Pitoon


----------

